# Un-dhcpd eth0

## Psychephylax

Assuming that I have successfuly dhcpd an IP for my Gentoo box...How can I un-dhcpd it?

I tried ifdown eth0 but ifdown is apparently not a valid Gentoo command  :Smile: 

Is there a different way to bring an interface down in gentoo?

Thanks, Nick

----------

## Guest

dhcpcd -k eth0

----------

## pablored

me above... automatic login from now on  :Smile: 

----------

## funsize

or you can do

```
ifconfig eth0 down
```

----------

## gboyce

 *funsize wrote:*   

> or you can do
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0 down
> ```
> ...

 

That will take down the interface, but I don't believe it'll kill dhcpcd.

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop works though, as well as the dhcpcd commandline suggestion.

----------

